# Cutting Seatpost?



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

Well My DJ bike currently weighs around 40 lbs, which isn't a huge deal. I would rather put up with an overweight bike than a broken one, especially under my clyde self. I thought of a place to cut weight, and was wondering if it could be a good idea or if there is something I am overlooking. I thought about buying a XC saddle/seatpost for commuting and trail duty (this bike does everything for me) and then cutting all but 100mm off of the seatpost. I ride it slammed for DJ's and urban anyway, so why have all that extra there? Any thoughts you guys? And can somebody point me to a thread on how to actually jump? I can't quite clear the tables at my local park, and it is starting to get frustrating. I used the search function and all I got was how to build them. I also asked the local hotshots and all they said was "just pull up man, its easy as f***" Thanks guys.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

I think the weight is good mostly cuz you are new to the genre of jumping. You'll start breaking parts as you progress and by that time be familiar with components that might compliment your riding.

As far as jumping, you need to relax and commit to the jump. The more rigid you are the worse off you'll be. When you get to the take off, preload by pressing down on your front. When you hit the lip of the jump is when you'll pull up strong. Keep that motion till your rear tire leaves the jump and then you need to bring your knees up to raise the rear tire. Spot your landing and nose dive your front. When you know you are gonna come up short, esp on a table top you'll wanna land rear first. But once you start clearing you wanna land front first. Hope this helps.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Cutting your seat post is an easy way to save weight. Go for it. 

I don't know anyone who hasn't cut theirs.


----------



## brown-bear (Aug 22, 2008)

everyone has done it in bmx. If its ur first time doing have someone else do it and you watch. The first time i did myself i did it on my eastern dragon frame.. God you shouldve seen that thing flex lol


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

brown-bear said:


> everyone has done it in bmx. If its ur first time doing have someone else do it and you watch. The first time i did myself i did it on my eastern dragon frame.. God you shouldve seen that thing flex lol


So, did you cut your frame or something?


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

^^^^ I would love to know and see a frame cut from someone trying to cut their seat post.

As far as cutting the tube I'm sure the original poster is savvy enough to measure what he want's and to cut off the excess. Also re-reading your post I wouldn't go with a xc saddle/post being that they could be weak. I'd get a bmx seat/post combo and cut the post.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, it sounds like that's what he did. What was flexing?


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

All I can think of that was flexing was the blade of the hacksaw. Can't imagine the post flexing.


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

ServeEm said:


> ^^^^ I would love to know and see a frame cut from someone trying to cut their seat post.
> 
> As far as cutting the tube I'm sure the original poster is savvy enough to measure what he want's and to cut off the excess. Also re-reading your post I wouldn't go with a xc saddle/post being that they could be weak. I'd get a bmx seat/post combo and cut the post.


 Thanks for the advice, and same to all others, but I wasn't planning on jumping with the xc saddle/post combo, just running XC and around town with it. do you think it could hold up to that at least?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Get a pivotal post and seat, their AMAZING.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey DJ,
i always wanted to know the advantage to them?
are they just lighter?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Ya lighter and more simple looking, 
some are even stronger
They also let you get more slamage
check this out: http://greasycomb.com/pages/SICPostbook/SICbook.htm


----------



## d3d5 (Aug 21, 2008)

ServeEm said:


> ^^^^ I would love to know and see a frame cut from someone trying to cut their seat post.
> 
> As far as cutting the tube I'm sure the original poster is savvy enough to measure what he want's and to cut off the excess. Also re-reading your post I wouldn't go with a xc saddle/post being that they could be weak. I'd get a bmx seat/post combo and cut the post.


my friend cut his frame to get he seat lower he has a 03 gt chucker 20


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

I heard the pivitol seats are weak to where when you have a couple hard landings on the seat you can bend the front making it look like a limp d!ck. That's the only bad thing I heard about the pivitols


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

If you think a 40lb DJ bike is not heavy, you are wrong. My DH bikes weighs less than that. I think that may be your # 1 reason for not being able to clear anything. Even a P.1 should get down to 33lbs or so safely.

There are no neagitives with going with a pivotal. They hold up a lot better than you think.

Go pivotal and cut the post down to about 2 inches past the tt weld on the seattube to where your seat will stay. Then swap it out for an XC set-up when you are going to ride around town.

Macneil pivotals are the best IMO:


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

40lbs ain't heavy, maybe based on current weight trends but really it isn't heavy. I'm very confident I could clear jumps on a rig with that weight so the weight isn't his problem. Also he mentioned in his first post that he's a clydesdale so as a big beginner rider I think the bike is perfectly fine. My belief is that he needs to earn a more efficient bike after he has his riding fundementals down.

As far as the pivitols the only thing I heard was that the front of the seat can get bent and that goes for all pivitols. A lot of riders will have there seats angled up and they come down hard on em and bend em. I still think railed seats are stronger being they have chromo rails for added strength.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

40lbs is heavy for a DJ bike. my bike is sub 30lbs (only just and by bathroom scales) and i haven't bent or broken anything on it yet apart from my rear but that was just wear and tear of bearings.
what bike is it? (pic/s) there are quite a few ways to save weight while still maintaining strength that you will need if you are a clyde


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

He's got a P.1 in his sig, so that is what I figured he had.

And a 40lb DJ bike is heavy for anyone - regardless of individual weight and build. There is no reason to have a bike that heavy as a DJ. Maybe as a FR or a do all bike that has a 7 inch fork, but not a DJ. Again as I mentioned you should be able to build a burly bike around 33-35 lbs no problem and not sacrifice any strength. 40 lbs is just way too heavy to even maneuver.

And to those who ride with the seat nose straight up - you deserve to break your seat. Not only does it look stupid, but you can seriously injure yourself.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

i was talking to thisguy in a bikeshop in hollywood and he rode with his seat like that until he like blew up one of his nuts
no joke he was at wheelworld in hollywood


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

My 20 was around 36lbs so a 26" Dj isn't that bad. It isn't light I admit that but not "heavy". We can agree to disagree, plus he said around so it's probably less than 40lbs.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

My Mob which is a steel DJ 26" with a coil fork and built solidly is 28 even. So another 12 pounds more is a lot IMO. We can agree to disagree as to what "heavy" means, but really that is a lot of bike to throw around - esecially for a new DJ'er.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

yes 40lbs is very heavy, so is 30lbs, 25 is where its at.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

My bike's 31.8lbs according to the shop's scale. 40lbs is about what one of my friend's rig weighs, it handles well but you do feel the weight.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

^^ atleast I'm not the only one that doesn't think 40lbs is too heavy. People need to start lifting weights instead of shedding weight off their bikes.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

If you guys think that a 40 lb, single speed, DJ bike is not heavy, then have at it. I don't really care. But the fact that my full blown DH bike with 7 inches of travel front and back weighs 39 lbs tells me that a 40 lb DJ is HEAVY.

And it is not about lifting weights to muscle it around. It is about esae of jumping, control in the air, smoothness and not breaking parts. Just like heavy is no good, way light is also not good. For me, and again my opinion, 27-30 lbs is perfect.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Not that we haven't beat this dead horse enough, but since you care enough to reply I figured I'd add more of my 2cents.

The weight lifting comment was more a side jab and not to be taken literatlly. As far as working with a bike regardless of weight it's mostly about technic and not so much strength. This guy or any that knows how to jump can clear tables of whatever size with a bike of that weight. For a beginner and a rather large beginner, a heavier, burlier build will last him/ her a lot longer than one that was built lighter.


----------

